# Looking for subs in Northern Indiana, Elkhart County



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

We are looking for a couple of subcontractors in the Elkhart county area. Trucks with plows and/or skidloaders with pushers or large blades. Please pm me for more information.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

We can come out and help if you need us


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

im in niles..give a number too call you..ive got 3 guys that may help if the price is right..


----------

